# Köln/Cologne



## TheJackingZone (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoobrücke:









Köln-Kalk:









Agneskirche:









Agnesviertel:









Köln-Ehrenfeld:









Ehrenfeld:









Nosferatu in Ehrenfeld:









Weyertal/Köln-Sülz:









U-Bahn Hansaring:









Dom:









Südbrücke:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting and very nice photos from Koln


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ indeed  Thanks for sharing, TheJackingZone :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good photos.

Hope this is the start of a really good new thread on Cologne.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Great photography here. You didn't miss your entry here. 
We've spent 5 days in Cologne some years ago. Loved it. :yes:


----------



## TheJackingZone (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments! Glad you like the photos. 


Hansahochhaus:


















Inside the ICE/Hohenzollernbrücke:









Köln-Ehrenfeld:


















Kolumba:


















Köln-Mülheim:


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

These places look so ghetto.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah, a one way of showoing the spirit and character of the city.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I really like your photos, too!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay: nice thread for Cologne..thanks for the pics.


----------



## TheJackingZone (Feb 3, 2012)

Uni-center in the background:









Odeon cinema/Severinsviertel:









Shizo Cologne/Köln-Südstadt:


















Schlosspark Stammheim in Köln-Mülheim:



























Südbrücke:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Cool! I would like to see more. =)


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Great shots all of them!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Interesting, unexpected but very good shots of Cologne!


----------



## TheJackingZone (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback! 


Homage to Köln-Nippes:


















AZ Kalk/squat in Köln-Kalk:


















Some houses along the Rhine:




































Zeppelin & Rodenkirchener Brücke:


----------



## TheJackingZone (Feb 3, 2012)

Kwartier Latäng:









Theodor-Heuss-Ring:









Alte Feuerwache:









Ebertplatz:









It's time for techno: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0d_NdN1zoc


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good photos. 

Are your photographs representative of Cologne on balance? Or is it that you have an interest in the more edgy side of the city?


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

the quality of the images good.

Cool city.


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

There is not one modern building in this world, regardless of how complex or "advanced" for its time, that can beat the beauty of that sole cathedral.....


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome photos!!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybe the best thread of Cologne i ever saw. Thanks! more pictures are welcome.


----------



## TheJackingZone (Feb 3, 2012)

Altstadt/Severinsviertel/Chlodwigplatz:



























It gets even lovelier  :




























artist-collective Odonien in Köln-Neuehrenfeld:


















Köln-Sülz:


















Südstadt:


















On the edge of the city, Köln-Zündorf:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!
Do you have some more? I'm planning to visit Cologne and Düsseldorf next summer and I just can't wait to catch a glimpse of these wonderful towns.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful new pics from Cologne...:cheers:


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*very wonderful pictures.*


----------



## TheJackingZone (Feb 3, 2012)

Neo-Nazi bunny/Skulpturenpark:









Friesenviertel/Rex am Ring cinema:









Bunker/Südstadt:









Herr Porn lives here/Ehrenfeld:









Südbrücke & Poll:



























Aachener Weiher:









Tile-Art in Nippes:









Bridge in Mülheim:









You can also visit my blog, there are some more photos of cologne in there, although in a somewhat different style. Also some pictures of places in Berlin, Dortmund, Duisburg, Luxembourg: http://post-traumatic-son.blogspot.de/


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Cool thread, Cologne looks quite gritty.


----------



## TheJackingZone (Feb 3, 2012)

Today: urban wildlife special

Cat/Köln-Ehrenfeld:









Dog/Ehrenfeld:









Deer/30works gallery in the belgian quarter:









Bear/some other gallery in the b. quarter:









Alligator/Alte Feuerwache:









Lion/Schlosspark Stammheim:









Goats:


















Birdie:









Sheep/Kolumba-museum:









"Mom, are those rabbits dead?"
"No, they're just, uh, sleeping. Upside down. And... inside out."


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some cool pictures of unusual sights. Thanks.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very interesting photos


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

ja. very beautiful


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Cologne von oben*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

My kind of place. Cool shots.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! lovely and I like your artistic shots.


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

^^I also flew a stunt kite at that park with a view of Der Kolner Dom.


----------

